# Welcome to our (expanding) family



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't even know where to start - I'm so excited!! Guess I will start at the beginning.

This all-white pigeon was attacked by a hawk in a parking lot in Allentown, PA. A few people working in nearby stores rescued him/her and one of them wound up taking it home to help recoup. Initially it was missing a couple of wing feathers and was scratched up under the wing. Seemed to be it a state of shock when rescued, but was soon eating and drinking and was capable of short flights.

Amber, the rescuer, contacted the NPA and Terry (via 911) with the band number and though an address was found there was no listed phone number. Amber wasn't able to keep the bird -- and I saw the posting on the 911 alert email digest, so I asked Terry to give me her contact information and I'd see if we could meet half way - that I'd be glad to take over care and even adopt this beauty if the owner can't be traced/contacted.

I spoke with Amber last night and we wound up meeting this evening -- turns out she's actually a little past Scranton, PA, but she and her husband, Tom, were willing to drive 1.5 hr to meet me just over the boarder of PA (in rainy/foggy weather I might add). Such nice, warm-hearted people! I couldn't thank them enough for taking such good care of this injured piji. Just got off the phone with them now too - so I know they made it home okay too 

Once I got home with him/her, we went into the bathroom for a little "quiet time" before going into her cage for the evening. S/he was quite annoyed with having been in the box for so long and proceeded to grunt at me while walking (almost strutting!) around the floor  It was so cute and funny. I can tell this one has spirit!!! Took a good few tries to catch the minx again  S/He is flying - though short flights only since her feathers haven't totally grown back yet. 

Though I didn't do a full exam I did check under the wing and looks like the wound has healed. I also checked the mouth and that looks nice and healthy pink (she was actually quite accomadating about letting me check her wing & mouth). I haven't seen a real good example of her poo yet, but I've got white paper towels in the bottom of the cage so I'll keep an eye out.

So, now -- of course -- pictures! And since I have no idea if it's a boy or girl I haven't named him/her yet - waiting to see what his/her personality dictates too. But I'm open to suggestions. Also, I'm assuming that this is a racing homer - but please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks Terry!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just popped in real quick. Looks like SHE? is almost smiling. Pretty bird. Looks clean too. Keep us posted on how she does. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How exciting!  What a beauty you have. Congratulations...that's one lucky bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wowzer! What a lovely, lovely pigeon! Looks like a racer to me, and the band size is what a racer would have (size 8 in an NPA band).

Thank you so much, Dez! You and Amber and Tom really, really went above and beyond!

Congratulations on your new family member!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pijie. Looks like a "she" to me too. I'm glad she ended up in your hands.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Kuddos To You Dez!!!*

A WARM WELCOME TO THAT MOST BLESSED BEAUTY!

I actually found out about your new addition via your web-album!
After enjoying al those beautiful pics, I came here to get the buzz!
Also, most beautiful pics of Noel & Juliet on the web album!
They sure do love the camera and you sure did get some award-winning shots!

Let us know when you guys pick a cute little name!...I like what you said about him/her while in the bathroom.....'Spirit'! And you know that Doves are representitive of the Holy Spirit!  

Look forward to more pics of your 'growing' feathered family!

Also, loved the pic of the cat on the rug as well as how you did the pic that shows you in the mirror with the camera! Clever gal!  

Bless you for giving this little one a loving forever home as well as driving in the yucky weather! Blessings to those lovely people as well for getting him/her well again!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a gorgeous bird. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your addition to the family. She is SO pretty, that smile reminds me of a King pigeon, but I know she is not.

Thank you for giving this bird a forever home, and for sharing your joy with us.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Renee, Charis, Terry, MJ, Christin, Reti, and Treesa 

I'm still kind of floating this morning - every since Bird found a home on our roof for a few months this past Sept. I've wanted a white pigeon... and I knew if it was meant to be it would work happen sometime. It happened so quickly but I guess that's how it was supposed to happen  

You know, I didn't notice the "smile" until you mentioned it Renee but yeah - it does look like she's smiling. Still have no idea of the sex - but I'm going to assume for now it's female.

Thanks for the photo compliments Christin  I love the suggestion for the name - I do think it fits her (and if it turns out to be it'll still fit  ). So - Spirit it is! 

I can't take any of the credit for the recovery of Spirit though Terry -- All I did was drive a little ways to pick up this sweetie - Amber and Tom are the one's that went above and beyond to make sure she recovered fully and had a wonderful home for a little over a month. I couldn't stop thanking them!

At the moment she's sitting on the top perch looking all around the room now, following me with her eyes every time I move. 

Question though - I have the cage in the same general room as the dove cage... is that okay? I was thinking it would be okay since technically Spirit's already been in isolation for over 30 days. And I'd rather have her out here "where the action is" - but I also want to do what's right for everyone here.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My Grandma, what big eyes you have.  Dez, I am SO happy for you. Spirit is so gorgeous and does have the face of a King but with larger eyes (at least to me). I know you will love her to pieces.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Sure looks like my white homers! Congrats on rescuing and acquiring such a fine little pidgie!  Spirit suits her (or him) quite well.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

He is a beautiful bird! I'm so glad you adopted him.

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*Question about healing wound...*

Thank you also Maggie, Snipes, and Margaret  She seems like such a sweetie!

Earlier this afternoon she started making a different sound -- not like the coo's of a dove, nor a grunt, but something like a single syllable - well not quite sure how to describe it... I've started doing searches on pigeon sounds but haven't quite come up with a match. Anyone have a sample of a coo sound file??

Also, I did get a chance to do a little closer examine today but still is still quite stressed so I didn't want to take too long. I think there is still a slightly scabbed over wound near the top of her leg and some dried blood on the very base of the feathers there. I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to try and wash that area to get the dried blood off, or just keep an eye on the area. It's a little difficult for me to get a photo since Dave is on business travel for a few more days.

So far today I can't say she's quite pooping as much as she should be, but then I don't think she's really settled in and therefore probably not really eatting or drinking like normal yet. She is eatting & drinking, just not alot. Does seem to have to green in it though. 

I have Clavamox 62.5/#14 tablets on hand. So far I've been giving her plain, fresh water -- should I switch over to adding ACV?

Or am I over reacting all together


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If she's been "captured" for almost a month, I don't know that I would get too excited just yet. Just the stress of moving from one place to another can affect their droppings. The ACV in the water is probably a good idea and certainly won't hurt anything. In the pictures, she looks quite healthy and looks to have nice weight. I would say if her droppings don't clear up in a few days, then you might want to revisit and re-evaluate. 
As far as the sound, can't quite figure out what you're trying to explain, so not sure...........


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Renee - I had a feeling maybe I was over reacting with the poops.

I'll do more searching on the sound - I can't even describe it  Oy...

As far as the scabbed over wound remaining down by her leg -- should I just leave it all alone or would it help if I washed the dried blood off her feathers and maybe put some neosporin on the scabbed area? Or should I just watch for a day or so...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The scab... it's on the bird that was initially attacked by a hawk, rescued and then kept for a month before you got it?

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes Pidgey - at least it feels like a scab with dried blood in the feather above it. Near what would be the hip area I believe. The abrasian the rescuer said was under the wing is completely healed, but I found this scab while looking over the feathers around the legs. It's not immediately apparent without parting feathers.

Actually Pidgey - you can see the location in the first picture - on the leg with the stripped band, there's a few feathers that look like they're ruffled... but they are sticking out that way because of the dried blood at the base of the feathers.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if that wound is that old then there probably wouldn't be any use to treat it with antibiotics. It would still be better just to keep her under observation on the assumption that she's suffering the stress of a new home.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Pidgey  I didn't want to take any chances and just "assume" something I wasn't 100% sure about. She seems to be preening, eating, drinking fine - only a little less than I expected - but if I remember correctly Juliet and Noel were the same with appetite at first. I'll be keeping a close eye on Spirit though. I appreciate you taking a look.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yikes, Dez! Got to your thread LATE!

Was going to second (third?) the name Spirit, but I see it's a done deal! YAA!

She looks like a hen to me too and a beauty to boot! LOVE her striped leg band! First time I've seen one of those. Gee, she comes equipped with her own "bling!"   

I'm so glad everything worked out. "When something is meant to be, all falls into place!" And did it ever for ALL of you!!

Spirit is going to LOVE her new home!

Wishing LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!! 

_Shi_


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

where did you get such a beautful bird?

White racers are hard to come by these days


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Shi and YellowKing! 

Shi - you are not late - yesterday was only the first full day that Spirit was here. You had me ROFL with the "bling" -- and here I was thinking of seeing if I could remove the striped leg band. But I would hate for her to be blingless... hehehee. I've not seen striped one's either - solids yeah, but never the striped. Oh and I did give her a scritch from you and Mr. Squeaks -- she coo'd her appreciation 

YellowKing - She was rescued from a hawk attack by two wonderful people in Scranton, PA. They were unable to keep her and I live relatively close by -- so that's how she came to be here. She also says "thank you" for the compliment.



Lovebirds said:


> As far as the sound, can't quite figure out what you're trying to explain, so not sure...........


Well Renee - after listening to many wav files on the computer I've finally determined that the stange sound is...... Spirit cooing  LOL!!! Oh my, how embarrassing  It's just such a different coo from the coo's that Juliet and Noel make... guess I was expecting similar sounds.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Only the second day, but I can say for sure that Spirit is going to fit in wonderfully... she's seems to be settling in very quickly. Only grunted a few times this morning when I was cleaning her cage and changing food/water. And has cooed a number of times throughout the day. I let her have some time in the bathroom again today and she seemed to be more relaxed than yesterday and was circling around getting some good exercise. PJWear is in order I believe so she doesn't have to be confined to the bathroom.

And what would an update be without more pictures 










I gave her the option to have a bath - but I guess she wasn't quite in the bathing mood just yet. 









And this one I had to post especially for Christin... thank you again for giving her such a lovely/fitting name.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, I can tell already that Spirit is going to become a forum favorite. What a beautiful little pigeon. I especially love the last picture with the stained glass behind her.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, she is sure a beautiful pigeon! (even if I might be somewhat biased toward beautiful, white pigeons  ) Great name, great story and great pictures!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Spirit is just beautiful, Dez! I think she will have you completely trained in no time at all!  She's sort of looking like she's thinking "Have I got it made or what?" in that precious picture in the basket!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the 'Spirit' update and beautiful pics!
How comfy and cozy she looks in her little basket!
The pic by the stained glass window is gorgeous!

Glad that she's with the rest of the gang. Do Noel and Juliet coo back to her?

Sorry about the 'scab'....I thought I noticed in the web-album pic, but thought it was where the hawk attacked. ???
Hope this isn't an additional wound?
Did you get a chance to check with the rescuer about it!
Please keep us updated.
Thankfully, she looks peaceful and happy and without pain! AMEN!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Whew - finally got some time to spend online!! Work was really busy last week and when it wasn't work Dave & I have been spending time with our new family member as well as trying to spend a little extra time with Juliet, Noel, and the kitties so they don't feel ignored. So it's been a fun week! 

And I do think it's a "He" now. Unless it's a female that never laid eggs at least - the "V" bones at the base of the keel are very close together and don't feel like an egg has ever passed. Time will tell in the end though.

Dave has totally fallen in love with piji - he's definitly hooked! I think piji kind of "knew" who to bat eyes at... hehehee....

After trying out "Spirit" for awhile it didn't seem to feel like a match so we tried a few other names, but the one that seemed to feel the best is (not entirely "creative" though) is Pidge. I told Dave he should pick the name since I picked the bird - LOL. Seems to feel right for this curious guy (meaning Pidge, not Dave - LOL).

Pidge is settling in very well (considering he's only been here a little over a week). He had his first vet checkup on Wednesday. The vet said the wound by his leg is healing nicely and nothing more needed to be done. He did give his nails a trim and cut away the dried blood matted feathers and that all seemed to help. Pidge doesn't seem to be picking at the area as much now. The vet did show me two areas on Pidge's foot (same side as the wound) that seemed a little swollen - said it was likely due to improper perching?? I've been checking it daily now and it does seem to be getting better. Otherwise, the visit went well - no parasites on the feathers, mouth, ears, eyes, etc. looked good. He weighs 340 grams. Fecal tests all came back negative too.

Oh - and the blue striped band did need to be removed -- it was the kind of band that wrapped around the leg... well the inside edge was apparently rubbing against his leg and had caused some irritation on the leg (poor guy). Glad we did remove it before it got much worse. 

We've been slowly introducing the all the birds to each other - they've been having supervised "playdates" in a spare bedroom. So far Pidge seems very interested in Juliet and Noel - but no aggressive behavior. Juliet and Noel are more interested in my dresser mirror than in Pidge. 

Yesterday we went on a bit of a shopping spree and got all new baskets for Pidge's cage and nice 12x12 mirror tiles for Pidge's cage and Juliet and Noel's cage. We had a smaller mirror in Pidge's cage and he really seemed to love it. So now everyone has a nice big reflection to look at  

I'm hoping to find a larger indoor cage for him on Craig's list (or may just buy brand new), but in the meantime I have a few contractor's coming next week to give us estimates for screening in our lower deck. This should give everyone a HUGE amount of flight room! The deck is approx. 24 foot wide and 10 foot deep. But we'll still need to have the indoor cages for cold weather and rainy days. I know the birds could handle it, but we prefer to have them indoors on those kind of days. We'll see how it all goes though. Hopefully the screening in won't cost $$ too much.

Now time to go clean up the yard from the incredible wind storm we had last night - blew the siding off one area of the house and tons of large tree limbs down. But no serious damage otherwise (thank goodness!).


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, thank you for the update and wonderful pictures. Pidge is a reincarnated fashion model, for sure. He knows exactly how to pose for pictures. The nice thing is he looks so happy with you.

Glad you didn't have any major wind damage. Wind gusted here over 50 mph but caused no damage.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update and photos! Pidge is one good lookin' bird!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Dez, thank you for the update and wonderful pictures. Pidge is a reincarnated fashion model, for sure. He knows exactly how to pose for pictures. The nice thing is he looks so happy with you.
> 
> Glad you didn't have any major wind damage. Wind gusted here over 50 mph but caused no damage.


Dez,

That sweetie sure can style.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Maggie, Terry, and Feather 

We are sure enjoying Pidge and just hope he's enjoying us as much. His cooing is getting more frequent - and a little louder - so I'm hoping that is all a good sign.

I just ordered him some PGWear today - so hopefully we can acclimate him to the house after some more settling in time. Would be nice for all of us I think - as long as he remembers that the kitties are NOT his friends  We'll have to see how that goes.

I actually forgot to post the picture that was one of my favorites of the batch... funny what the shutter can capture that we don't really "see"  The caped crusader! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MMM, Dez...looks like Pidge - in that last picture - may be considering contacting Mr. Squeaks about becoming one of the Super Power Pigeons (SPPs). New members are always welcomed!!

And, from what we can see, he's doing just fine! He certainly is a handsome one!!

With Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> MMM, Dez...looks like Pidge - in that last picture - may be considering contacting Mr. Squeaks about becoming one of the Super Power Pigeons (SPPs).


That is a really cool picture! The way he's standing reminds me of a cobra. If he does decide to join the SPP's, his alter ego could be called *"Super Cobra Pij"!*


And his super power you ask???


Why, *"Crouching Pigeon, Hidden Cobra"* of course!!


B.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh, seems I missed ANOTHER post..........just saw Pidge in "his stance".....cool picture!! He's very pretty.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, don't know how I missed this last picture of Pidge doing his caped crusader pose - it is delightful - one of the cutest pictures I've seen. He is a cutie, for sure.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Glad to have gotten the updates/photos on 'Pidge'! 
He is one handsome fella and I'm sure those poses are for Noel and Juliet!
He must think he died and went to Heaven!!!

Hope all goes well with getting everyone to play together!
I'm going to visit your web album again to see more pics!

Great idea about screening in the deck area! Praying you can get a good deal as well as quality work!

Blessings to all!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What a handsome pigeon. You captured a very good pose there.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*Pidge's new house*

Thanks Shi, B., Renee, Maggie, Christin, and Victor! Pidge also says "thanks" and wants to discuss a SPP role with Squeaks. B. - I think you nailed his super power  I love it!

He is taking a little longer to get used to us than Juliet and Noel took - but I think Pidge has been through alot more in his lifetime than my little ladies. I did receive a great PJWear outfit from Boni - but I'm giving Pidge a little more time to get used to us handling him before trying it on. And with any luck the screening project should begin next weekend - we have a friend who will be doing it during the weekends. The estimates we were getting from general contractors were outragous!! Hopefully by May I'll be able to say it's done!

I don't think he will ever be sharing living quarters with Juliet & Noel though. The flight area on the back deck - I think that will be okay. But we tried putting him in Juliet and Noel's cage... Not a smooth event at all  I underestimated the protectiveness those mellow doves had of their nest! Oh my... after about 15 minutes Pidge flew up to a perch near the nest -- next thing we see is Juliet jumping on Pidge's back wing slapping the heck out of him... Noel jumped out of the nest on the other side of the perch, all puffed up "guarding" the entrance to the nest. Back to his own house for Pidge. We won't be trying that again! 

So for Pidge's one month anniversary (March 27) we decided to treat him to a larger house -- today is only his first full day in it; so he's still getting used to his new digs. But I do believe he's enjoying having room to actually fly a bit. It's a wee bit larger in the room than I'd actually envisioned  But I feel better knowing he has more room and I think he'll enjoy it too.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, his new digs are fit for a king - just wonderful. Pidge looks so good in it too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cool looking digs for sure!! I'm sure that Pidge is loving life about now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

he/she sure got the delux sweet there huh  from homeless to highrise now thats what Im talking about lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very fine abode! Pidge .. you have no idea what a lucky bird you are! I know you know that you are gorgeous, so I won't bring that up again ..  don't want you to get the big head or anything!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wow, that is the penthouse for sure. Will he find a beautiful hen to share it one day?

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Dez...GREAT HOME!!

Now, Squeaks is jealous and wants one too. I told him we don't have the room and besides, he gets the run of the WHOLE apartment *most* of the time and always when I'm home!

He also says that Pidge (aka Hidden Cobra) is a FINE addition to the SPPs!! Assuming his Cobra "postion" and being able to do incredibly FAST beak strikes is quite an art! He will have no problem striking fear in any enemy who threatens the SPPs in their never ending quest to protect the pigeon way! 

*WELCOME, HIDDEN COBRA!!*

_Shi_ (Scorpio Power)
_Squeaks_ (The Caped One/partner to Wonder Woman, also known as Feather)


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW, Pidge is one lucky Pidge! LOL
All he needs now is a buddy! hint-hint!  
Great pics as always, Dez! Thanks for sharing and hope to see more soon!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, that's a real palace. Does he know how lucky he is?

Reti


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

All your pigeon needs is a feathered friend!

Ellie


----------

